# Vet Check up Cost?



## Carlie (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I want to take Dandie in to the vet to make sure there is nothing wrong with his ear/head. (it was tilting for a few days but the tilting disapeared) I was just wondering, does anyone have any idea of how much it will cost for the check up? Even just an estimate? And does anyone know around how much ear drops for an infection would cost? Just a general estimate? I just don't want to be totally surprised by the bill...:?I hope this isn't in the wrong section?


----------



## Spring (Jun 19, 2006)

Nope it's a fine section. The vetI took Pepsi, it was around $25 for a check up. Not much, and it's in Canadian $$ so where you are would be much less.


----------



## Carlie (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks! Thats great news.


----------



## Spring (Jun 19, 2006)

You might want to phone around too. My vet knew rabbits, but not as rabbit savvy as I would have liked. He dealt mostly with cats and dogs but knew quite a bit about rabbits so it was fine. Especially if you find a vet that deals with exotics, it might cost a bit more. But it wouldn't be more then $50 for sure. If it is, I would look around some more because that's a rip off price.


----------



## HoneyPot (Jun 20, 2006)

My vet is an exotic vet, and all their vets are VERY rabbit savvy - it costs me $75 Canadianfor a check up. :shock: It seems high, but I know I am paying for the quality. Call ahead if you are worried about the cost - it can get up there.

_____________

Nadia


----------



## brandy563 (Jun 20, 2006)

i actually took cairo yesterday and for a check up and it was $45.90, but then they did a fecal so it went up $20 :shock:which i didn't have so they're letting me pay off the 13 dollars i owe. as long as you have half then it's fine, you can pay off the rest (where i went to atleast)


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 20, 2006)

It costs me $51 for a bunny check up.


----------



## JimD (Jun 20, 2006)

Our vet charges$40 for an office visit. Tests, procedures, medications, etc.....are all extra.

I wish there was a heath plan that accepted rabbits.

The last timeone needed antibiotics ........I paid $125 for liquid Baytril. OUCH!!

~Jim


----------



## naturestee (Jun 20, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Our vet charges$40 for an office visit. Tests, procedures, medications, etc.....are all extra.
> 
> I wish there was a heath plan that accepted rabbits.
> 
> ...


 
:shock:


Ilovemyvet Ilovemyvet Ilovemyvet!


He's an exotic specialist who is good with rabbits. Apparently the Milwaukee shelter referrs rabbits to him when their owners can't afford the pricey big city vets. An office visit is only $15, plus procedures, medications, etc. Price examples:
Spay with blood test: ~$130
Tank's abscess lance and liquid Baytril: about $35
Mocha's xray and Benebac for GI stasis: $100

Now my emergency vet, just walking in cost nearly $100!


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 20, 2006)

My vet's normal office fee is $35, nail clippings are $10. Surprisingly, the emergency vet that we visited on Sunday was only $40. I was expecting to pay over $100!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 20, 2006)

Luckily the only vet within a 30 minute radius that will even look at a rabbit happens to be within walking distance. Not only that, she's always on call for emergencies as well and owns her own rabbits. The icing on the cake is her prices are VERY reasonable. A neuter for $79 and she would have done Zoey for $120 but she admitted she was not comfortable doing spays.

A vet check up with her is about $35 which is very reasonable for this area.


----------



## JimD (Jun 20, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Our vet charges$40 for an office visit. Tests, procedures, medications, etc.....are all extra.
> ...


 I keep begging my vet to go into private practice. 
She works for Banfield and doesn't have a say in a lot of the billing. For instance, I took Binkie in for the wound she chewed in her dewlap and the vet looked it over and suggested just using an e-collar & neosporinuntil it healed. I had brought along the e-collar that the vet put on her after the surgery to remove an abcess from her dewlap. It still cost me $40 for the office visit!! All she did was look at it, put the collar on, and advise us that we may need a second opinion if Binkie continues this behavior. She wouldn't have charged me anything if it were up to her. 

But, ilovemyvettoo,ilovemyvettoo,etc.

And the emergency facility is a whole nuther story....$150 to walk in the door.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm glad we don't have Banfield then. My vet doesn't charge anything for rechecks, even Fey's recheck and minor procedure for her wounds which were initially treated by an emergency vet an hour away.

Of course, it's a booming small practice (two regular vets and one dedicated surgeon). I don't think they've ever had a slow day, so they can afford not to charge for small stuff like Fey's recheck and and sterilizing one scalpel.


----------



## Spring (Jun 20, 2006)

When Pepsi was getting really bad, it was on thanksgiving, I phoned an emergency vet. $124 JUST for the exam. I could have died!


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I'm glad we don't have Banfield then. My vet doesn't charge anything for rechecks, even Fey's recheck and minor procedure for her wounds which were initially treated by an emergency vet an hour away.
> 
> Of course, it's a booming small practice (two regular vets and one dedicated surgeon). I don't think they've ever had a slow day, so they can afford not to charge for small stuff like Fey's recheck and and sterilizing one scalpel.


 I probably should have given a bit more detail about that last visit to Banfield.
Binkie had actualy recovered completely from her surgery and all of the followup visits were free...including when they had to restitch her after she pulled them all out.

We're not exactly sure why Binkie decided to chew a hole in the front of her dewlap. The surgery site was on the side and was not in the same place that she chewed on. The vet thinks it may be an issue of self-mutilation/obsessive grooming . Maybe some bunny-prozac would help her.:disgust:

~Jim


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 21, 2006)

"bunny prozac" :laugh:


----------



## m.e. (Jun 21, 2006)

I know people who give their cats Prozac :lookaround

Or maybe some bunny yoga would do the trick :biggrin


----------



## Spring (Jun 21, 2006)

Haha! If there's prozac for buns.. I'll be sure to pick Pebbles up a bottle or two! That rabbit..

:foreheadsmack:


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm picturing Binkie doing Tia-Chi.

:laugh:


----------



## karona (Jan 6, 2007)

I pay $60 for the visit with some tests and allmedication extra. However when Chloe was sick she needed injectionsever 2 days for 2 weeks. That would have added up to $420 for thevisits and $140 for the meds. He charged me for one visit and one shot,so it was only $80. My vet dose a tone of charity work and is a greatman.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 6, 2007)

I took Pebbles in because she was sneezing.

The Doctor gave her acomplete checkup, andprescribed some medicine. Sheexplained Pebblescondition, and saidthe medicine should work95% of the time. ThereforeI didn't need a cultureand sensitivity labtest, which saved me money.

Well the Doctor wasright. Pebbles wasbetter in threedays, completely recoveredin 10 daysas themedicine was finished.And no flare ups for thelast week.

Checkup$58.00
Medicine$12.90

Healthy Bunny ........ *PRICELESS!*

Rainbows!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 6, 2007)

Checkup$58.00
Medicine$12.90

Healthy Bunny ........ *PRICELESS!*


LOL!! You are so funny!


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 19, 2007)

ok so i totally pulled this out of the archives, but how cheap!!!
i've only taken Tony to the vet once, as a first check-up when i first got him. it was at a vet in chicagoland, and the checkup + blood work (because i wanted to see how he was as a baseline) was $125!!! i even forgot to bring in poo so they didn't do a fecal! i didn't know any better about the price, and the vet is a great one with buns, but still!! looking forward to non-chicagoland vet prices now! maybe even the vet school nearby would be a good choice.


----------



## ra7751 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have one brief comment on this....ear infections are nothing to play with. It's a "pay now or pay a lot more later". In my opinion, it is not only less costly....but better for the rabbit (and that should be the focus) to get any tilt and possible ear infection dealt with as quickly as possible. And since I do work vestibular infections quite often, this is not a dog, cat or human baby.....with rabbits, simply using ear drops usually does not take care of the problem.With vestibular infections.....I use several drugs (including drops) that attack the problem bacteria from different angles. And it might not yet be an infection....could be a build up of wax or even mites. But it is always better to get these things looked at ASAP...for the cost factor and the rabbit's health. And rabbits will tilt due to dental concerns too. 

Randy


----------



## naturestee (Nov 19, 2007)

Tonyshuman- move to Sheboygan!:biggrin2: Luna's total bill on Friday was $155. She was there all day so they could poke and prod her to their hearts content. That price covered complete blood testing, abdominal xray to check her intestines, pain killers, and a packet of Critical Care. We'll see how much the molar burring will cost, the vet nurse told me a regular rabbit patient usually paid around $50 each time.:shock:


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 14, 2011)

I know this is all about cost, which is why I read this thread, but was wondering how often a bunny should visit the vet. My two are 5 yrs old, neutered, litter-trained (so they get plenty of exercise), eat lettuce in the a.m. and p.m., have plenty of hay and food pellets. I have never had a problem with sickness. However, they haven't been to the vet since their surgery. I feel like they ought to get a check up, but it can be costly, when I (think) they are healthy.
Thoughts?


----------



## BunnyLoveÃ¢â¢Â¥ (Oct 14, 2011)

I called every vet within 100 miles that look at rabbits and the range was $47-$52 for my area. Of course that's just to get them in. If he needs medicine it will cost more.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 14, 2011)

This is a very old thread. Perhaps, Marybeth,you could create a new thread with the new topic of "How often should rabbits get vet check ups?" so your post doesn't get lost?

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree with Rue but I will say since I did get a notification about this thread that bunnies should probably see the vet yearly. After middle age, they should also probably get annual blood work done. Middle age depends on the breed, being 6 in some bunnies (dwarves, dutches, some mixes) and 3-4 in others (giants).


----------

